# What breed is this unsure? She was supposed to be a blue andalusian!



## juiceasorus

Hey guys, this is my 3rd batch of chickens and my first and second batches blended together with minimum picking and stress and the second batch had two roosters! But sadly after everything was okay and settled 7 of my precious girls were killed by a fishercat, we secured the fenced in area even more tightly and cut down some trees and built a new coop. Plus we caught the fisher cat we released him like 7 towns over so he won't be comin back! So they will be safe, we have 2 chickens a roo and a hen from the first and second batch and we ordered 6 more babies from My Pet Chicken amazing option if you want less than a 15 minimum order there's is 3!! Yeah so they came in the next morning there little incubator raiser thing was set up with food and water all of them were chirping there heads off except one he passed away later that day I was devastated but things like this do happen and my pet chicken apologized for the death and gave us a partial refund so I am very happy with that! But in the chick order I ordered the following: 2 buff brahma bantams, 2 barred rocks, and 2 blue andalusians I know I got both buff brahmas and both barred rocks but here's the problem one of my blue andalusians passed away as you know and the one that was supposed to be an Andalusian is this white tiny little fluff bal she's adorable and I am keeping her no matter what but I would like to know what breed she is just to know!! Thanks for the help!!

Here's a pic of her:


----------



## ladycat

No telling. Wait until it gets bigger (and feathered out), then post an updated pic.


----------



## juiceasorus

ladycat said:


> No telling. Wait until it gets bigger (and feathered out), then post an updated pic.


Yeah this is my third batch of chicks and I hate the waiting part!! Lol, and she might still be a blue Andalusian I was looking at pics and most chicks are gray but some happen to be light yellow/white!


----------



## kjohnstone

Interesting bit from my book: "...Andalusians' offspring can be blue, black, white and splash (white with blue or black splashes). All Andalusianchicks carry the blue gene, several blue offspring result when blacks and whites are mated, or when blues are mated with other blues. Maintaining plumage color can be difficult, which gives skilled breeders a nice advantage." What I get from this is that your surviving chick will stay white or develop splashes as it gets older. It will fit the other physical characteristics of an Andalusian. Once you know gender, you can get an opposite gender Andalusian and breed, if that is your wish.


----------



## juiceasorus

kjohnstone said:


> Interesting bit from my book: "...Andalusians' offspring can be blue, black, white and splash (white with blue or black splashes). All Andalusianchicks carry the blue gene, several blue offspring result when blacks and whites are mated, or when blues are mated with other blues. Maintaining plumage color can be difficult, which gives skilled breeders a nice advantage." What I get from this is that your surviving chick will stay white or develop splashes as it gets older. It will fit the other physical characteristics of an Andalusian. Once you know gender, you can get an opposite gender Andalusian and breed, if that is your wish.


Thanks so much that helps a lot! Hope she gets splotchy because in the past I used to have quite a few regular white chickens, she has already started feathery out a little bit on the wings much faster than the other chicks and is gigantic compared to them!


----------



## Bee

Hmmmmm....gigantic next to the others. Nice thick build, breast and head...hoping you didn't get a CX or blue orpington sent to you by mistake. Eat a lot compared to the other chicks?


----------



## ladycat

juiceasorus said:


> she has already started feathery out a little bit on the wings much faster than the other chicks and is gigantic compared to them!


OOPS, you might have a cornishX.


----------



## juiceasorus

ladycat said:


> OOPS, you might have a cornishX.


Well, a few of are bantams, so that may be why, and just in case what are Cornish rocks like? Do they have any disabilities?


----------



## juiceasorus

Bee said:


> Hmmmmm....gigantic next to the others. Nice thick build, breast and head...hoping you didn't get a CX or blue orpington sent to you by mistake. Eat a lot compared to the other chicks?


I do not usually monitor their eating but I will look out next time I see watch them for a bit, any other behavioral patterns I should watch out for?


----------



## ladycat

juiceasorus said:


> just in case what are Cornish rocks like? Do they have any disabilities?


Prone to crippled legs and heart attacks. They are really hard to keep alive past a few weeks or months.


----------



## kaufranc

Does the chick have feathered feet?


----------



## juiceasorus

ladycat said:


> Prone to crippled legs and heart attacks. They are really hard to keep alive past a few weeks or months.


Oh no that doesn't sound good I love her too much!


----------



## juiceasorus

kaufranc said:


> Does the chick have feathered feet?


No, just my buff brahmas bantams


----------



## kjohnstone

Well, ... talk to MyPetChicken. It's possible that the white Andalusian hatched out a day or two before the others. Ask them about that. Ask them if they had any CornishX being hatched at the same time that could have been mixed in. It's true, CornishX are a 1st gen hybrid, and they exist for only 1 purpose, to become mature enough to slaughter young, and to get as big as possible in that time. Don't become disheartened yet. Ask them, if it is a white (or splash) Andalusian, what color its shanks should be, as compared to the Cornish X


----------



## kjohnstone

I went to the MyPetChicken site for you, and found this disclaimer - *

"PLEASE NOTE:* the color blue does not hatch true in chickens. Blue is a diluting gene for black. So, 50% of your Blue Andalusians will hatch blue, and 25% will be black. The last 25% will be "splash," having received two diluting genes. Splash is a very light color, pale blue or white with "splashes" of black and darker blue in the feathers, especially in the wings and tail. PLEASE KEEP THIS IN MIND WHEN YOU ORDER! *Not all of your blues will actually be blue!"

*With this disclaimer, you can expect a splash Andalusian. As far as Cornish goes, they only list dark Cornish, so that reduces the odds of a white CornishX greatly. I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## juiceasorus

kjohnstone said:


> I went to the MyPetChicken site for you, and found this disclaimer -
> 
> "PLEASE NOTE: the color blue does not hatch true in chickens. Blue is a diluting gene for black. So, 50% of your Blue Andalusians will hatch blue, and 25% will be black. The last 25% will be "splash," having received two diluting genes. Splash is a very light color, pale blue or white with "splashes" of black and darker blue in the feathers, especially in the wings and tail. PLEASE KEEP THIS IN MIND WHEN YOU ORDER! Not all of your blues will actually be blue!"
> 
> With this disclaimer, you can expect a splash Andalusian. As far as Cornish goes, they only list dark Cornish, so that reduces the odds of a white CornishX greatly. I've got my fingers crossed for you!


Thank you so much! I don't really care what she looks like, I just wanted to make sure what breed she was thank you guys so much for the help!!


----------



## kaufranc

Keep us updated! Would love to see what she will look like!


----------



## juiceasorus

kaufranc said:


> Keep us updated! Would love to see what she will look like!


I would love to! I'll take a picture of her tomorrow morning she's already got feathery wings they grow up so fast!


----------



## InThePoultryPens

They are supposed to look like this


----------



## juiceasorus

InThePoultryPens said:


> They are supposed to look like this


Yeah, and the pictures they have there gray with a blue tint, not my girl!! Im going to take a picture od her today not at my house right now


----------



## Bee

ladycat said:


> Prone to crippled legs and heart attacks. They are really hard to keep alive past a few weeks or months.


Not entirely accurate, as it all depends on understanding the breed and providing care accordingly, as they are very hardy and not prone to these maladies if they are not subject to poor husbandry methods.

But, they are not designed for long term flock use as they grow too big for roosting and good mobility due to their genetics and are primarily for meat consumption, not for laying.

I don't think it is a CX because the feet would be much larger and bones thicker, nor do they have any grey tint to their baby down, but it could be a heavy breed of dual purpose genetics, judging from the size and conformation even at this young age. It should be interesting to see what she becomes! Keep us posted?


----------



## juiceasorus

Bee said:


> Not entirely accurate, as it all depends on understanding the breed and providing care accordingly, as they are very hardy and not prone to these maladies if they are not subject to poor husbandry methods.
> 
> But, they are not designed for long term flock use as they grow too big for roosting and good mobility due to their genetics and are primarily for meat consumption, not for laying.
> 
> I don't think it is a CX because the feet would be much larger and bones thicker, nor do they have any grey tint to their baby down, but it could be a heavy breed of dual purpose genetics, judging from the size and conformation even at this young age. It should be interesting to see what she becomes! Keep us posted?


Of course! I almost owe it to you guys! Thanks so much i am going to go take a picture of her right now


----------



## juiceasorus

Sorry it took so long iPad died but here Peeps is ! she is at 5 days old!









I also have another question unrelated to her, I am pretty sure I have a chick that is a roo, judging by how choppy his feathers, also he has these strange light brown specks of stuff on the side of him near the wings any body know? And ALSO (this chick has so many problems) I think it might have pasty butt .... Is there anything I can do? I tried wiping it off gently with a warm washcloth but it pull his fluff really hard and the poor baby was shrieking , and when I was taking a pic of him he tried to "eliminate waste" but the poor thing couldn't and was shrieking its head off !

Here's Checkers: (barred rock)


----------



## Bee

Looks like he is getting a pasty butt...you might want to soak that off of him and keep a watch on it. 

That is one enormous chick or you have a tiny hand!


----------



## juiceasorus

Bee said:


> Looks like he is getting a pasty butt...you might want to soak that off of him and keep a watch on it.
> 
> That is one enormous chick or you have a tiny hand!


How would i soak it off of him, i am assuming to fill sink to butt level and but him in it? With warm water? And hahaha, Peeps is a pretty good sized chick but some people consider my hands to be small! And all of my chicks are gonna have some new friends! Im finally getting ducks ( pekins ) only 2 though, i read and researched all about them so i fully know what im getting in to! But is there any suggested food brands for chicks and ducks? Like in the same formula, for baby and adult


----------



## Bee

You can soak it off with a wet, soapy, warm wash cloth. Be easy when you rub at the poop as it can remove the fluff and he'll have a bald place there for awhile. If you aren't already, you might add some ACV to the water to help stop the pasty butt and lower the temps of your heat in the brooder. 

If the poop builds up over his vent he cannot eliminate and can die from it.


----------



## juiceasorus

Yeah, i did that and the poor thing tries so hard, but its almost as if he is constipated and he doesnt have pasty butt his vent is very inflamed and irratated i put a cottonball with warm water on it for a minute to help clean the thing off then i put some vaseline on it wish Checkers some luck! And does any one have experience with raising ducks and chicks together if so i would like to ask a few questions


----------



## kjohnstone

Bee, would he be too young for a drop or two of mineral oil???


----------



## kjohnstone

I think the moderator Apyl has both chickens and ducks!


----------



## kjohnstone

juiceasorus said:


> Sorry it took so long iPad died but here Peeps is ! she is at 5 days old!
> 
> View attachment 11630


Oooh, do I see that her feet and shanks are a little bit grey? That would be great!


----------



## juiceasorus

kjohnstone said:


> I think the moderator Apyl has both chickens and ducks!


Ill look into it thanks can you purchase it from tsc?


----------



## juiceasorus

kjohnstone said:


> Oooh, do I see that her feet and shanks are a little bit grey? That would be great!


Yeah one side (the side you see) is actually lighter than the other side of her lol


----------



## kjohnstone

juiceasorus said:


> Ill look into it thanks can you purchase it from tsc?


Oh no, wait, I hope Apyl gets a chuckle out of that, she is a very nice, knowledgable person who actually works on this website, she is one of the Moderators!


----------



## kaufranc

I have chickens, ducks and guineas together.


----------



## juiceasorus

kaufranc said:


> I have chickens, ducks and guineas together.


Awesome! Did you raise them together?

But, i have some devestating news about the ducks so here it is: 
I was searching for days for online hatcheries that had a minimum shipping of two that was available in august. After days of searching i found efowl.com! Best day ever i picked out 2 baby pekin ducks. I think under 4 ducklings there was a 100 dollar fee!! But under like 8 or 9 there was a 40 dollar fee but like i said i really wanted a duckie friend so i paid the total it was like 150 for two ducks! But i almost needed them so i paid. It said a confirmation email would be sent out in 1-3 business days. So i waited a day and i got this email from them that said you placed an order underneath our shipping requirements we cannot complete your order. The extra 100 dollars you had to pay for less than four ducklings is used to persuade customers into purchasing more duckling. We can add 2 more duckling to your order and take off the 100 dollar fee, sorry for the inconveinience. I was seriously SOOOO P.O.'D i mean seriously that is false advertising!! So i sent back a very very strongly worded letter to them saying this is false advertising and this is such a scam and things like this. Oh and this is the best part i forgot to mention in the confirmation email they said sorry for this inconvenience we will give you your 100 dollar refund!!!! I just lost 50 bucks!!!! I know its not that much but still!!!! Any suggestions as what to do? Any hatcheries you guys know of to help me pick out two baby pekins? And i would appreciate any help or stories of something similiar happening!!


----------



## juiceasorus

kjohnstone said:


> Oh no, wait, I hope Apyl gets a chuckle out of that, she is a very nice, knowledgable person who actually works on this website, she is one of the Moderators!


Hahaha sorry, me and my blonde skills haha


----------



## juiceasorus

Hey guys ... So i have some devastating news (sorry if things are mis spelt its hard to see through tears ) my stupid mutt got into the room and killed all 5 of them, sorry i cant keep you guys updated anymore on peeps, she would have been a great chick!! I am probably going to go to a pet rescue tomorrow and look at adopting someducks chicks and geese. That mutt is going back to the shelter first thing in the morning tomorrow shoulda gotten rid of her after she killed 2 cats. Thank you guys for evrything, maybe we could start a new subject on here?

But first : R.I.P. Peeps, the little chick who started this forum. R.I.P. Checkers, my little fighter. R.I.P. Stripes, my sweet snuggler. R.I.P. Twitter, my fluffy footed little rascal. R.I.P. Popcorn, the racy little chick. 

Thank you guys for letting me get that off my chest, even though i only knew them for a week they finally had just started warming up to me. But like i said i will get more poultry, just adopt them old enough to be outdoors this time :/. First it was efowl.com now this!!


----------



## birdguy

What type is this little girl (s)


----------



## poultrylover99

juiceasorus said:


> Hey guys ... So i have some devastating news (sorry if things are mis spelt its hard to see through tears dde2d) my stupid mutt got into the room and killed all 5 of them, sorry i cant keep you guys updated anymore on peeps, she would have been a great chick!! I am probably going to go to a pet rescue tomorrow and look at adopting someducks chicks and geese. That mutt is going back to the shelter first thing in the morning tomorrow shoulda gotten rid of her after she killed 2 cats. Thank you guys for evrything, maybe we could start a new subject on here?
> 
> But first : R.I.P. Peeps, the little chick who started this forum. R.I.P. Checkers, my little fighter. R.I.P. Stripes, my sweet snuggler. R.I.P. Twitter, my fluffy footed little rascal. R.I.P. Popcorn, the racy little chick.
> 
> Thank you guys for letting me get that off my chest, even though i only knew them for a week they finally had just started warming up to me. But like i said i will get more poultry, just adopt them old enough to be outdoors this time :/. First it was efowl.com now this!!


So sorry


----------



## juiceasorus

poultrylover99 said:


> So sorry


Thanks, but good news!!!  i got two new ducks today!! Both big 2 month old pekins!! I adopted them from a rescue so i can help! One male one female - donald and daphne  i like to be original


----------



## juiceasorus

birdguy said:


> What type is this little girl (s)


The one on the right in the second picture is a barred rock, the other might be some sort of barred cochin


----------



## kjohnstone

I am so very sorry, I was enjoying them with you very much. Don't be a stranger to this forum though, I have looked forward to your postings, and have enjoyed posting to you.



juiceasorus said:


> Hey guys ... So i have some devastating news (sorry if things are mis spelt its hard to see through tears ) my stupid mutt got into the room and killed all 5 of them, sorry i cant keep you guys updated anymore on peeps, she would have been a great chick!! I am probably going to go to a pet rescue tomorrow and look at adopting someducks chicks and geese. That mutt is going back to the shelter first thing in the morning tomorrow shoulda gotten rid of her after she killed 2 cats. Thank you guys for evrything, maybe we could start a new subject on here?
> 
> But first : R.I.P. Peeps, the little chick who started this forum. R.I.P. Checkers, my little fighter. R.I.P. Stripes, my sweet snuggler. R.I.P. Twitter, my fluffy footed little rascal. R.I.P. Popcorn, the racy little chick.
> 
> Thank you guys for letting me get that off my chest, even though i only knew them for a week they finally had just started warming up to me. But like i said i will get more poultry, just adopt them old enough to be outdoors this time :/. First it was efowl.com now this!!


----------



## kaufranc

Sorry to hear about your chicks Juice. Congrats on your Pekins though ! We have 4! Donald and Daisy were our first! Then Jadis and Odette.


----------



## juiceasorus

kaufranc said:


> Sorry to hear about your chicks Juice. Congrats on your Pekins though ! We have 4! Donald and Daisy were our first! Then Jadis and Odette.


They're beautiful! Just like mine, my rooster doesnt like them very much though... That would be too easy if he did lol. But he is like 1/3 or their size so hes kind of like uhhhh... And he does this strange thing where he stretches one wing out and runs around in circles around them while dragging the wing on the ground. Weird. Just makes the ducks feel uncomfortable tho, theyll get over it  but he is seriously beating up poor carmelia now  he grabs her by the back of her necks and drags her around. Poor thing... Maybe ill surrender him to the rescue i got my ducks from  a trade


----------



## kaufranc

He is doing his mating dance with the ducks?!!
My male duck Donald hates my rooster Randy. He will go after him and then I have to lock Donald up or else Randy will hurt Donald in self defense. Donald never learns though but he was my first and he holds a special place in my heart!


----------



## kjohnstone

The wing-dragging behavior would say that your roo thinks they are predators who want a piece of his flock, and since they are so big, he is trying to lure them away from his family. He's trying to be a good roo, but he is stressed. Therefore acting a bit crackers. Give him some time to get used to the quackers.


----------



## juiceasorus

kaufranc said:


> He is doing his mating dance with the ducks?!!
> My male duck Donald hates my rooster Randy. He will go after him and then I have to lock Donald up or else Randy will hurt Donald in self defense. Donald never learns though but he was my first and he holds a special place in my heart!


Oh my god! Thats too precious lol, as long as no one gets hurt its whatever, im fine with it. Im already protective of my new friends. But daphne isnt even mature enough to lay eggs...


----------



## juiceasorus

kjohnstone said:


> The wing-dragging behavior would say that your roo thinks they are predators who want a piece of his flock, and since they are so big, he is trying to lure them away from his family. He's trying to be a good roo, but he is stressed. Therefore acting a bit crackers. Give him some time to get used to the quackers.


Thank you, i never even thought my ducks would be a threat they just sit and quietly quack, haha. He only has one hen though and he beats her up  not a good roo


----------



## hennypenny68

juiceasorus said:


> Hey guys ... So i have some devastating news (sorry if things are mis spelt its hard to see through tears dde2d) my stupid mutt got into the room and killed all 5 of them, sorry i cant keep you guys updated anymore on peeps, she would have been a great chick!! I am probably going to go to a pet rescue tomorrow and look at adopting someducks chicks and geese. That mutt is going back to the shelter first thing in the morning tomorrow shoulda gotten rid of her after she killed 2 cats. Thank you guys for evrything, maybe we could start a new subject on here?
> 
> But first : R.I.P. Peeps, the little chick who started this forum. R.I.P. Checkers, my little fighter. R.I.P. Stripes, my sweet snuggler. R.I.P. Twitter, my fluffy footed little rascal. R.I.P. Popcorn, the racy little chick.
> 
> Thank you guys for letting me get that off my chest, even though i only knew them for a week they finally had just started warming up to me. But like i said i will get more poultry, just adopt them old enough to be outdoors this time :/. First it was efowl.com now this!!


Awwww I'm so sorry that you had to go through all that don't let it stop you from getting more there to much fun to stop let us know what you bring home from the pound and again so sorry


----------



## juiceasorus

hennypenny68 said:


> Awwww I'm so sorry that you had to go through all that don't let it stop you from getting more there to much fun to stop let us know what you bring home from the pound and again so sorry


Thanks! But I have one question about the ducks.. My male (I found this out when I let them out) has a cut on his bill, I hope it's not from the roo, cause I can give him up if needed. Ill post a pic. And also I use the, I think that's what their called, grandpa feeders and yesterday I showed them and they were eating and drinking wagging their tails, but today I have been having to hand feed them, which I don't mind but I don't know what to do with the water.. They have a little pool filled with water that they can get to easily with steps but they won't go in it... ANOTHER thing (as you can tell I'm new to this) ill post a picture about this, there feet are fine I check if there cut up at all, but one leg of each duck seems to be a bit bigger than the other one? And I'll surely update you guys from what I bring home. They had some reallyyyy nice Easter egger hens there, and some pretty barred rocks.

The first pic is the one of Donald's bill, second one (sorry they kept moving) is of the feet


----------



## poultrylover99

juiceasorus said:


> Thanks, but good news!!!  i got two new ducks today!! Both big 2 month old pekins!! I adopted them from a rescue so i can help! One male one female - donald and daphne  i like to be original


YAY! Love the names!


----------



## poultrylover99

poultrylover99 said:


> YAY! Love the names!


I have 11 pekins and love them and their personalities!


----------



## juiceasorus

poultrylover99 said:


> I have 11 pekins and love them and their personalities!


Thats awesome! I would love to have that many some day, maybe when we come back from the rescue


----------



## kaufranc

The bills are really soft and they do bleed. Our rooster did a number on our Donald's bill. It did heal up. It takes awhile for them to get the idea of climbing into the pool. Ours did too! As for the feet I am not sure.


----------



## juiceasorus

kaufranc said:


> The bills are really soft and they do bleed. Our rooster did a number on our Donald's bill. It did heal up. It takes awhile for them to get the idea of climbing into the pool. Ours did too! As for the feet I am not sure.


Thanks! Donald's bill is already pretty much healed up after 6 hours  and yeah, we put some peas in there pool and they jumped right in and fished around for em


----------



## juiceasorus

Does anyone know if my bantam rooster can have chicks with my hen? Not sure what breed, she was one of my originals got her at tsc


----------



## 224

birdguy said:


> What type is this little girl (s)


It looks like a dark brahma to be


----------



## kjohnstone

pigeon-toed ducks??? (sorry, tongue-in-cheek, I know nothing about ducks)


----------



## juiceasorus

kjohnstone said:


> pigeon-toed ducks??? (sorry, tongue-in-cheek, I know nothing about ducks)


Hahaha, its alright theres no wrong answers on here! Whats pigeon toe?


----------



## kjohnstone

Pigeon-toed is used to describe any critter that turns its toes in.


----------



## juiceasorus

kjohnstone said:


> Pigeon-toed is used to describe any critter that turns its toes in.


Oh, i dont think my ducks have toe problems just the legs


----------



## kjohnstone

Oh goodness, no I didn't mean your ducks had a problem. I guess I didn't quite use the right words last night...with "pigeon toed", it's actually the whole foot that turns inward, and for all I know, that is how ducks are supposed to be...The pic you posted looked like the feet turned inward, and I thought of the funny. I myself have had a lifelong tendence to be pigeon-toed myself, but I think I have found my solution. (finally!)


----------



## juiceasorus

kjohnstone said:


> Oh goodness, no I didn't mean your ducks had a problem. I guess I didn't quite use the right words last night...with "pigeon toed", it's actually the whole foot that turns inward, and for all I know, that is how ducks are supposed to be...The pic you posted looked like the feet turned inward, and I thought of the funny. I myself have had a lifelong tendence to be pigeon-toed myself, but I think I have found my solution. (finally!)


Haha, its okay, just thanking my blonde skills again  and i think its just the way they were standing! I dont know though cause i think thats the reason why ducks waddle..


----------



## juiceasorus

Hey guys, i just took in one of my close friends chickens because it was getting beaten up on and pecked, but i know from somewhere that chickens try to kill if something is wrong with it like a sickness, anyways i will post a pic in a couple of days away from home right now. But is there anyway i can do anything to make it feel better? It very bloody and red wiped of the blood though and have her seperated from my chickens with food and water so the ducks still have time to settle in and her to heal up, her name is Chicken by the way (real original :rollseyes because she is very shy and nervous hope i can get her to trust me! Any advice i'd love to here!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

juiceasorus said:


> Hey guys ... So i have some devastating news (sorry if things are mis spelt its hard to see through tears dde2d) my stupid mutt got into the room and killed all 5 of them, sorry i cant keep you guys updated anymore on peeps, she would have been a great chick!! I am probably going to go to a pet rescue tomorrow and look at adopting someducks chicks and geese. That mutt is going back to the shelter first thing in the morning tomorrow shoulda gotten rid of her after she killed 2 cats. Thank you guys for evrything, maybe we could start a new subject on here?
> 
> But first : R.I.P. Peeps, the little chick who started this forum. R.I.P. Checkers, my little fighter. R.I.P. Stripes, my sweet snuggler. R.I.P. Twitter, my fluffy footed little rascal. R.I.P. Popcorn, the racy little chick.
> 
> Thank you guys for letting me get that off my chest, even though i only knew them for a week they finally had just started warming up to me. But like i said i will get more poultry, just adopt them old enough to be outdoors this time :/. First it was efowl.com now this!!


So sorry for you!  hugs!


----------



## juiceasorus

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> So sorry for you!  hugs!


Thank you!


----------



## juiceasorus

Does anybody have any advice for keeping kiddie pools clean? Lol, i dont mind changing it its just im leaving for vaca soon, so.. Yeah


----------



## Bee

Aquarium filter and a few bottom feeder fish?


----------



## juiceasorus

Bee said:


> Aquarium filter and a few bottom feeder fish?


Haha, i dont know... Wouldnt the ducks eat the fish?


----------



## juiceasorus

Hey! Where are all of ya'll? Haha, something TOTALLY unrelated to poultry, my new project is convincing the family to get a dwarf hamster! They look awfully cute and i would love another snuggle buddy thats in my house! (yeah i figured out that turtles arent the best snugglers  )


----------

